

Someone checked in bad code at Google - untitledwiz
http://code.google.com/status/appengine/detail/datastore/2013/02/06#ae-trust-detail-datastore-put-error_rate
Can't upload anything to Google CodeReview because Google App Engine data store seems to be down. Someone checked in bad code ... or a monkey tripped on a cable.
======
brown9-2
Curiously, seems like embedded Youtube videos are broken across the web right
now as well.

